# ISO chicken cordon bleu



## Dina (Nov 26, 2007)

Any tried and true recipes?  Thanks!


----------



## Bilby (Nov 26, 2007)

Haven't done this exactly but something similar - 
Chicken cordon bleu - Recipe - Taste.com.au

It was a while ago but as best I remember it, I used one piece butterflied and folded over rather than two schnitzels.  Definitely didn't use swiss as I don't care for it but can't tell you now which one it was. Prob cheddar. Seasonings were different too. Would have had the breadcrumbs in a bag with S&P, dried chives and dried parsley.  Egg wash - I'm a bit hit and miss with it personally; provided meat is damp enough to hold onto the breadcrumbs when you press them against it normally suffices for me. Only used butter to fry and can't see me using lemon juice to have deglazed with.  

Hope it helps.


----------



## suziquzie (Nov 26, 2007)

I don't really use a recipe anymore, I made my own from several. 
I pound chicken breasts sorta thin, trying not to make holes in it. Line with a thin slice or 2 of deli ham, a stick of swiss cheese, tuck in the sides and roll it up. stick with toothpicks if needed. dip in flour, then egg, then breadcrumbs (I use seasoned). Then I let them sit in the fridge on a cookie cooling rack about 30 min, it helps the crust form a little better. Brown in butter on all sides, then bake at 350 for about 30 min. MM that sounds like I should make it this week myself!


----------



## Dina (Nov 26, 2007)

Thank you both.  My kids will be happy I finally made this dish for them.


----------



## *amy* (Nov 26, 2007)

Dina, sorry I'm late to the cordon bleu party.  Have a different twist/take that I like with proscuitto, mozzarella, balsamic vinegar served on baby spinach.  If you're interested, let me know.


----------



## suziquzie (Nov 26, 2007)

Let us know how it turns out! If they like that one, I did one a few weeks ago also, but I put basil pesto on the chicken first, then the ham, then mozzarella cheese. Just serve on pasta w/ some more pesto on the top. YUM!
I do have a pesto addiction though. You'll have to forgive me.


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 26, 2007)

suziquzie said:


> Let us know how it turns out! If they like that one, I did one a few weeks ago also, but I put basil pesto on the chicken first, then the ham, then mozzarella cheese. Just serve on pasta w/ some more pesto on the top. YUM!
> I do have a pesto addiction though. You'll have to forgive me.



Hi, Suz. So do I - I have several batches in the freezer begging to be put on chicken with ham and mozz - great idea, thanks


----------



## suziquzie (Nov 26, 2007)

GotGarlic said:


> Hi, Suz. So do I - I have several batches in the freezer begging to be put on chicken with ham and mozz - great idea, thanks


I grew 7 basil plants just for pesto this year. They said it may frost, I decided it wouldn't,  it was only Sept 13 for Pete sake! I didn't cover I was too tired.
Lost it all, and it didn't freeze or  frost again until right before October. I could be swimming in pesto right now!!!!!!


----------



## bowlingshirt (Nov 26, 2007)

suziquzie said:


> I don't really use a recipe anymore, I made my own from several.
> I pound chicken breasts sorta thin, trying not to make holes in it. Line with a thin slice or 2 of deli ham, a stick of swiss cheese, tuck in the sides and roll it up. stick with toothpicks if needed. dip in flour, then egg, then breadcrumbs (I use seasoned). Then I let them sit in the fridge on a cookie cooling rack about 30 min, it helps the crust form a little better. Brown in butter on all sides, then bake at 350 for about 30 min. MM that sounds like I should make it this week myself!


 
That's how I do mine prep wise, but for cooking, I use my deep fryer.


----------



## suziquzie (Nov 26, 2007)

bowlingshirt said:


> That's how I do mine prep wise, but for cooking, I use my deep fryer.


 
I would love to try that.... but I always have terrible luck deep frying large pieces of chicken with breading. I always manage to over brown the coating and have undercooked chicken. I figured out how to fix my lemon chicken just by pounding it thinner..... a rolled up chunk I could really screw up!


----------



## Dina (Nov 26, 2007)

The spinach version sounds delicious but I only have broccoli. How do you all suggest I get the broccoli in the chicken? Do I make a concoction with it first?


----------



## *amy* (Nov 26, 2007)

Hi Dina. In my version the chicken is served over spinach - just one option. Basically, Chicken Cordon Bleu is chicken (breasts) with ham & cheese (Gruyere or Swiss) rolled up inside the breast, dusted w flour, dipped in egg wash, then rolled in bread crumbs & fried or baked. A sauce is optional.

Here's a good descrip:

What is Chicken Cordon Bleu?

You could serve the broc on the side, or steam the florets, chop them up & add to the ham/cheese mix, or you could slice/dice the chicken and add it all to make a casserole-type dish -- even add some stuffing mix, if you wish. I prefer it w the ham & cheese. An optional sauce could be Mornay.

My other fave chicken dish, is Kiev.  Here's a peek.

What is Chicken Kiev?


----------



## Bilby (Nov 27, 2007)

There is a product here called chicken Duets made by Ingham. They do a formed ball around a cheese/broccoli mix and then crumb. They use breast chicken which I would say the mince and then ball around the mix as opposed to using a breast butterflied. They also do an asparagus/cheese, cordon bleu and Alfredo Duets.  Here is a link to their website so you can see the end result better.
Consumer AUS - Our Products - Chicken

I too love Chicken Kiev and Chicken Parmigiana also.


----------



## *amy* (Dec 2, 2007)

Dina, did you ever make the chicken cordon bleu? I have my own special recipe. If you are interested, let me know. It's one of my fave comfort foods. Re the broc, you could incorporate it, (probably pulverize it, and stuff it into the chicken breasts, but it wouldn't be an authentic cordon bleu).

In a nutshell, pound the chicken breasts flat, cut a pocket or butterly, layer w some sort of ham and cheese, secure with picks, and bake or fry. You could dip the breasts in an egg mixture & roll in crumbs - and serve with a sauce if you wish.


----------



## ChefJune (Dec 2, 2007)

suziquzie said:


> I don't really use a recipe anymore, I made my own from several.
> I pound chicken breasts sorta thin, trying not to make holes in it. Line with a thin slice or 2 of deli ham, a stick of swiss cheese, tuck in the sides and roll it up. stick with toothpicks if needed. dip in flour, then egg, then breadcrumbs (I use seasoned). Then I let them sit in the fridge on a cookie cooling rack about 30 min, it helps the crust form a little better. Brown in butter on all sides, then bake at 350 for about 30 min. MM that sounds like I should make it this week myself!



If you put your cheese sticks in the freezer for about 15 minutes before you make your packets, they don't get everything quite so gooey.


----------



## *amy* (Dec 2, 2007)

If you are preparing on the stove top, don't put the lid on or the cheese will ooze or leak out. Don't overstuff the breasts.


----------

